# Another Amazon Reel Deal - Shimano Curado 300EJ



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-Curado-Baitcasting-Reels-240/dp/B003YQLZ8I/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1370817106&sr=8-4&keywords=shimano+curado

they show for $238 but click the new for $79.99 that ships from Amazon. 

similar to the Penn 309M deal. These curado 300EJ retail for $260 and are selling on Ebay right now around $225. Amazon has them for $79 with no tax and free shipping. Like the Penn, estimated shipping is month+ but we all got the Penns early. Great chance to get a good reel or make a couple extra hundred bucks.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

THANK YOU! I got 4 of the 309's and just ordered rods for them. Just ordered 4 of these. What a deal


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. Just ordered 5.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

One on the way. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

i just ordered a few... i hope thats not some kind of scam!!! what a deal


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying like 4 and selling 3 for $200.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I just ordered a couple...Did anyone else get an estimated delivery of late July - early August once the order was complete?

EDIT: disregard the above...I finally read the whole OP. Hope these come early!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Just ordered one. What a deal


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

i got an est ship date of july 2


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

this is what I got- 
Your estimated delivery date is: 
*Tuesday, July 23, 2013 - 
Friday, August 23, 2013 *



Linkovich said:


> I just ordered a couple...Did anyone else get an estimated delivery of late July - early August once the order was complete?
> 
> EDIT: disregard the above...I finally read the whole OP. Hope these come early!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice hlw do u keep finding these deals


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I got the same shipping timeframe. J could only order 4 though. It said only limited quantities available.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

photofishin said:


> this is what I got-
> Your estimated delivery date is:
> *Tuesday, July 23, 2013 -
> Friday, August 23, 2013 *


That's the same time frame I got I think. Oh well, I don't mind waiting for a deal like that!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been looking fer a good baitcaster fer Logan to learn w/ so this was just the ticket!!! Thanks


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Are these anygood for saltwater use? I've never used a baitcaster


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsuparn... Great price, I just don't do enough bass fishing to justify buying one. Glad everyone who does is getting an opportunity to pick one up... Free bump...:yes:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

ace529 said:


> Are these anygood for saltwater use? I've never used a baitcaster


Yes. I have some older ones I use exclusively for saltwater.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok. i may try one out since its such a good deal i guess i could make my money back if i don't like it


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't see anywhere it says its for a 300 ej? Did I missed it?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Pic of the reel says. 300ej. What size is this reel going to be?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Sammy said:


> I don't see anywhere it says its for a 300 ej? Did I missed it?





Buckyt said:


> Pic of the reel says. 300ej. What size is this reel going to be?


*Product Details*



* Product Dimensions: * 6.4 x 4.9 x 3.2 inches ; 1 pounds
*Shipping Weight:* 1 pounds (



)
*Shipping: *This item is also available for shipping to select countries outside the U.S.
*ASIN: *B003YQLZ8I
*Item model number:* CU300EJ


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

I just wanna make sure they didn't just throw a stock photo on it and sell the smaller size. In the description it didn't say what model so I just wanna make sure


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

good thing is you can return to Amazon. No risk involved.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Got in on this one too! Yahoo!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Tried to get 10. They limit qty to 4.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

bamachem said:


> Tried to get 10. They limit qty to 4.


I had to make 2 separate orders. Both have the same ship estimate.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Yes. I have some older ones I use exclusively for saltwater.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That's what I wanted to hear.
Thanks Chase.


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

I missed it. Guess it sold out over night. Would love it if someone could hook a brother up;-)


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

It was there this morning. I got 4 as well as a couple other people I know got 4.


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Gone now. I just want one for personal use


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Pff will be flooded with people selling these in July from the looks of it


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

If only it was left handed I been lookin for this or a quantum smoke left handed forever


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What a stealllllllllllllllll.... I missed out on this one, but I have 2 of those 300's and they are FANTASTIC..... I use all of mine in salt water only for years and with regular wash downs have had -0- problems........ You guys really did well with this one.... Congrats..........


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello,

We're contacting you about order #109-1709122-XXXXXXX. Unfortunately, we recently discovered that an error caused the following item(s) to be displayed at an incorrect price:

Shimano Curado Baitcasting Reels (12/240, 14/190, 20/120, 6.9:1, 6 BB, Right retrieve)

At any given time, despite our best efforts, a small number of the millions of items on our site may be mispriced. However, this was our mistake, and we'll honor the incorrect price for one of the items you ordered. We're unable to honor the price for multiple quantities of this item. Therefore, we've adjusted the quantity of your order to "1." We're sorry for the disappointing news.

The correct price is listed on our website now, so if you'd like to place another order for more of this item, you can do so here:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


We value your business and hope to see you again soon.


Sincerely,

Customer Service Department
Amazon.com


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah, I just got the same email. At least we get one for the price!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

ctgalloway21 said:


> yeah, I just got the same email. At least we get one for the price!


Yeah at least they're honoring the price for one of the reels and not cancelling the whole order!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Even just one at that price and you did very well..............


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

One is probably all I needed, but I had big plans for the 4 I ordered.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Boatjob1 said:


> Even just one at that price and you did very well..............


For things like that, I usually would buy two and sell one. Effectively making the one I wanted to keep free. But it would not be the case if all I got was one at the good price.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Where are you finding these good deals like this? I missed out on this one, but I was able to pick up a 309 recently. Is there a site you go on that shows great deals on fishing items like this?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

My father-in-law but 5 on separate accounts. I guess thats what the old bastards learn when you have a deal this good.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Well played by your old man!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Blazerz65 said:


> My father-in-law but 5 on separate accounts. I guess thats what the old bastards learn when you have a deal this good.


LOL... That's great:thumbsup:


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Anyone get told their order was canceled? Got an email saying my order wasn't adjusted but it was canceled completely. Someone is about to get a red ear


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I ordered two on separate orders, and so far only one is canceled.


----------



## fhall4au (Mar 27, 2013)

Only ordered one. Delivery isn't until July 22-Aug 21, but it hasn't been canceled. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## PopsNbama (Jun 15, 2013)

fhall4au said:


> Only ordered one. Delivery isn't until July 22-Aug 21, but it hasn't been canceled. Keeping my fingers crossed.


I ordered three and just got the same news that one is shipping July 22-Aug 21. If I had kept up on the forum I would have had a few more family members order early on.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

just recieved an e mail from amazon saying that the est arrival date for the curado has changed from july 22 to july 9..... just a heads up to everyone else who ordered!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, got the same email. Yippee!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep. I got the same email last night!


----------



## apache1235 (Jul 17, 2011)

*missed the deal*

:yes:thanks for those that got em. 

will check in more offen

they say there are Pompano in the Gulf

theory for me

learnin

bobby 
gulf shores


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Yep, got the same email. Yippee!


yepper....got it to!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Got another email last night saying that I would get mine on July 5.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

This is probably not gonna work, but If anybody got an extra they are willing to sell, I will come get it for 100 bucks.. I wish I had seen this deal.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

brtc said:


> This is probably not gonna work, but If anybody got an extra they are willing to sell, I will come get it for 90 bucks.. I wish I had seen this deal.


Yeah I don't see anyone taking a loss on these between the cost and shipping they'd barely break even at 90


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

weird that I ordered mine before I started this thread but you guys are getting the updated shipping date before me.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

alright, well I sent them an email asking about the shipping status and I got a reply email saying it had been upgraded to 2 day shipping and will be here the 8th. I then went and did the same for the Citica and they bumped it up to next week as well. Worth a shot for anyone who hasn't gotten an update yet.


----------



## apache1235 (Jul 17, 2011)

*upgraded shipping*

Pobably out of product. no good deed goes unrewarded. 

Bird in hand.....


Hope you get it. Let us know.

junior member @62 yrs. kinda like "junior"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir!!!!! I just got mine today!!!! Can't believe how smooth that baby is!!! Now time to look fer a rod!!!!


----------



## fhall4au (Mar 27, 2013)

Good to hear that a reel has been received. Mine is in route, scheduled for delivery by Saturday afternoon. Looking forward to using it.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Just got the email that mine has shipped!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I got my email yesterday. I am going to upgrade the bearings in mine. Boca sent me a 25% off coupon so I am going to order tomorrow or Saturday. Anyone else want in on the discount order. Spool Ceramic bearing is $29.99 minus the discount.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Got my reel today!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice hope he can find more deals


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

They're telling me next Monday but it is in transit already. I hope sooner. I'm calling Boca on Monday.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine arrived Wednesday...

Looks good... now I gotta learn how to use it. I've used spinning gear 99.9% of the time. I know there are applications where baitcasters are a better choice. "Flippin" and such.

So far it's a birdnest nightmare, but I'm figuring it out (SLOWLY).

Jim


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

jim t said:


> Mine arrived Wednesday...
> 
> Looks good... now I gotta learn how to use it. I've used spinning gear 99.9% of the time. I know there are applications where baitcasters are a better choice. "Flippin" and such.
> 
> ...


Open up the side and turn on the centrifugal brakes until you get more comfortable. Will make your life much easier


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

load it up with 15lb mono to start and toss a little heavier weight than you would usually use. so if you feel your going to fish with 1oz, put a 2 or 3oz lead on there and toss it a few feet, then a few yards until your casting about 50ft. then drop it down to 2oz and so forth. once you get the hang of it you can put some 10 or 12lb mono or braid on there and practice with that. the thicker mono is easier to untangle and wont birdsnest as easy and the extra weight will pull most of the fluff out before it can over run. 

good luck!


----------



## PopsNbama (Jun 15, 2013)

Got mine today. Now I have an excuse to pick up a new rod.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PopsNbama said:


> Got mine today. Now I have an excuse to pick up a new rod.


Just picked up 1 at BPS fer a bunch!!!! Then the ole lady shuts the door on it!!!!!!!!!!!! All is good...no harm!


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

mine arrived yesterday!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

dang it missed um again.thanks for the alert.maybe ill catch another time.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

yes we need more amazon deals so i can jump in on one for once.


----------



## fhall4au (Mar 27, 2013)

I got an order in June 9th. Originally said it would ship in 2-3 day, then I was notified it wouldn't ship until July 22. Such a good deal, didn't mind waiting. So, July 1, I receive an email from Amazon that the reel was shipping on July 1, expect receipt on July 6. Doesn't arrive July 8, so I follow up with FedEx Smart and they say they have not been instructed to pick up the reel. Amazon tells me it was shipped July 1. Now, Amazon tells me the reel hasn't shipped and they expect more around July 13. Can give me nothing definitive, other than I could cancel the order and re-order from another supplier...........for $279 + shipping. Told them no thank you, just get me the reel and please give me a date I can expect it. Going to wait 'em out!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Got mine in yesterday. Listed today on eBay at $200 shipped and it sold in just a few hours. Thanks for the heads up! Pays for a few trips worth of gas to take my boys fishing!


----------



## fhall4au (Mar 27, 2013)

Got my 300EJ Tuesday. Put it on a Falcon Coastal XG Flats 6'8" rod. A little overdo for the reel, but it's still sweet.


----------



## snapperman2020 (Jul 4, 2013)

*snapperman2020*

can someone help me, i keep getting the regular price not the discounted price,don't know what i'm doing wrong.

thanks


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

snapperman2020 said:


> can someone help me, i keep getting the regular price not the discounted price,don't know what i'm doing wrong.
> 
> thanks


It was mis-priced and they corrected it once they realized that. They honored the price for 1 reel for those of us that got our orders in before the correction


----------



## snapperman2020 (Jul 4, 2013)

*snapperman2020*

thanks, i realized after rereading thread.


----------

